# What are you making?



## Zuu (Dec 15, 2009)

I felt like we needed a thread for all ye aspiring composers. Just a place to post your own stuff, "get your name out there", get critique, stuff like that. I have a feeling this might not ever get used but anyway. 


This is a song I just finished. I tried something new - I'm not familiar with this genre so really it's just an experiment. But I'm digging it, so inspiration will probably come my way. Anyway, I'd like to hear what you think about it.

(Maybe this belongs in Creative?)


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm actually really curious about this. If you were going to make electronic music in your bedroom or whatever, how exactly do you go about doing that? Like, could you do it all with just computer programs? Do you need to buy samplers and drum machines and keyboards and whatnot? Just.. can you explain to me how did you make this track? (which, by the way, is pretty good)


----------



## Zuu (Dec 15, 2009)

Well, I work straight out of Propellerhead's Reason 4. You can hook up MIDI keyboards and other shit to it, I'm sure, but I just use the piano roll that's on there. 

Basically, in Reason, I just made the drum tracks, used instruments that came with the program and modified them a bit with the effects that are included as well (they have good distortion, reverb, stuff like that). Probably the most annoying part to get down was the prominent bass drum, which I had to overdrive to hell to get it to sound melodic and then had to fuck with its pitch and such to get exactly how I wanted it. I started it today and finished it today, so it's pretty easy to use the software.

It's expensive as all hell though, iirc, so I pirated it. :P And thank you.

edit: sorry if I wasn't clear, but it comes with a shitton of samples so.


----------



## #1 bro (Dec 15, 2009)

that sounds pretty awesome. i think i'll download it sometime and mess around with it for a while. maybe.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 15, 2009)

If I started to learn to play guitar properly I'd record shit on that, but my acoustic guitar is old and teh suck. I need an electric one.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Dec 15, 2009)

i think you can use samplers to trigger samples stored on the computer. i'm not totally sure.

there are loads of programs, like fruityloops, ableton, logicpro (i think), garageband, etc., as well as some freeware i'm not aware of. you can get ableton for $90 if you agree to take a class on it, which i think is pretty rad. i really want to do that.

i don't have any compositions, but i'm working towards some semblance of proficiency so i can share. i really want to see what i can make.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 15, 2009)

fuck software i make music the organic way


----------

